# Latest Plumbing Trends and Products



## BenH (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi All - 

I'm from a national research & communications company that’s researching the latest plumbing industry products and trends. I'm looking to set up a few informal conversations with professionals (like you) about what's happening out there on the job, what materials your using and what trends your seeing. Will only take about 20 minutes on the phone, and I can send $50 Visa Gift cards to anyone who has the time. 

Any takers? Reply to the thread or shoot me a private note. 

Thanks,
-Ben


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

What company are you representing? I think this thread might get closed, but don't quote me on it.


----------



## BenH (Jul 15, 2010)

Just to clarify, I work for a company called Campbell-Ewald in MI. You won't have to sign up for anything, no right or wrong answers. Just using the info to help some clients get an idea of what's going on in the marketplace. 

Reply or shoot me a message if you're interested. 

Thanks,
-Ben


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

You will have to be cleared by:

BILLRONMATT INC. 

That's how it works here


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

No.


----------

